# I Love When Stuff Is Waiting On My Door Step



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got home today and noticed a box on my doorstep. Two days early from MidwayUSA.com was my new range bag and 2 new hi-cap mags for my XD-9. I was so excited I took pics.


































:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It's like Christmas in March.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well it was a birthday present from my g/f same thing. Bdays are as good as christmas!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Every time I get a package delivered it is like a little bit of Christmas :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ patiently waiting ...*

I know what you guys mean... 
I have that Christmas morning anticipation right now. I'm waiting on some Magpul goodies to hit my front porch, it should be anyday now... :watching:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------

